# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  What's for dinner?

## Black Cat

At mine it was a meal with virtually zero foodmiles - all the veges grown on site, and the meat delivered by  a local farmer who was sick of lamb shanks. So ......... braised lamb shanks on a bed of mash with a side serving of buttered baby broad beans ... :2thumbsup:

----------


## Gaza

thoes beans look good, 
i just got back from the beer cafe had, muscles and few of those big beers,

----------


## watson

Home made Pizza for us.

----------


## jago

Dark Chocolate and Vino in this house...BC tut tut you have to double shell Broad beans, food miles now thats a novel concept in Australia something you picked up in blighty I think.

----------


## Black Cat

Tis OK Jago - the rest of the beans are being double-shelled. I agree, they are much better that way, but the ones on the plate are the teeny tiny ones, not the big leathery ones so not such a drama.

----------


## Make it work

BC, how's the ozone layer at your place after the beans? 
Food miles, interesting concept indeed, we used to go for a drive just to get something to eat, we often found a pizza place or hamburger joint after about 200ks or so, then turned round and drove home. 
Ahhh the good old days.... 
PS if you ever want any dinner ideas, check out the link below.

----------

